# Tactical Tomahawks



## tundratrader (Feb 20, 2010)

I need a Tomahawk to carry firefighting. Well I really dont need one but I want one. I am leaning towards the RMJ tactical shrike. It looks about perfect except for not having prying capability on the butt. I wish the Benchmade was out and people had reviews of it. 

I am sure some of you junkies have hawks. Which ones do you like? What do you like about it? How is the sheath setup? Pics?

Thanks
Zach


----------



## DiamondCut2_0 (Feb 20, 2010)

K5 Tactical makes a Fire\Rescue hawk you may want to look into. I have no idea what it looks like as there is no photo on the site but you could ask them.

http://k5tactical.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=32&products_id=151


----------



## tundratrader (Feb 20, 2010)

I cant find a pic of one anywhere. I know they were one of the first people in the newest round of the tactical hawk game. The local(250 miles away) knife shop here Northern Knives said that they have sold quite a few of the k5 hawks to guys shipping out. They have aluminum handles which I dont think would be that amazing for the fireground. The Shrike is composite handle that also would be safe if you hacked into a wall with live electric.


----------



## doktor_x (Feb 20, 2010)

The Ontario SP16 SPAX may be worth looking into.


----------



## tundratrader (Feb 21, 2010)

Not ever been impressed with Ontario.


----------



## vtxrecruiter (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't know that there was a lot of CQB in firefighting. Couldn't you just blind your attacker with the hose?
Just kidding, I have the RMJ forge, and they are really well made. Most of my unit bought them when we realized that in blade cultures (dirka dirkas) firearms don't intimidate like a crazy mean blade does. Plus, you get the advantage of "can opener" action on a car.

P.S. I have been in lots of firefights, does that mean I am a firefighter too?


----------



## Paladin (Feb 22, 2010)

The thread I started got no interest, but here's a link to short comments and a comparison picture.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/259857

Paladin


----------



## bdusseau (Feb 24, 2010)

Look into a Strider CR hatchet. They are basically a jackhammer. They were designed for pararescue personnel. It won't come cheap though as it is made of Ti and S7 steel(literally jackhammer steel). The handle is made from heat resistant plastic. Good luck on your search.


----------



## tundratrader (Feb 24, 2010)

I can not find a CR anywhere. If anyone knows where to get one or has one they want to sell or trade. I would be interested. 

That being said I just ordered a Shrike today. I am super pumped. I even got a deal for being rescue personnel.


----------



## frosty976 (Feb 25, 2010)

Never used a tactical tomahawk before, but I've always had excellent results with Sog tools. They make one that a friend owns, and it's very solid:
http://sogknives.com/store/F01T.html

And good sale here:
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/59836-1.html

Hope what you got works out for you!


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 5, 2010)

This thread is old but I saw this at a local group shoot. And I instantly thought Tactical Tomahawk but slightly different.

Custom Kydex over the shoulder holster.


----------



## tundratrader (Jun 8, 2010)

DAMN that is awesome. I really like the sheath that came with my shrike.


----------



## gorn (Jun 8, 2010)

I gave my son a cold steel Vietnam hawk that I had carried in my gear bag as a Deputy Sheriff for years. He brought it to Iraq with him. He is an Airborne Scout/Sniper and was there for 15 months. 

He was glad to have it one night when his teams hide was over run by a pack of wild dogs. They couldn't use firearms because the hide was in the middle of a real bad guy area. While his soldiers only had knives, he was able to use the hawk to fight the dogs off. He describes wild Iraqi dogs as "evil". He also carried it for a year in Afghanistan.

He is stationed in Alaska and is looking to get a new one to carry while camping and hunting up there.


----------



## tundratrader (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow that is an amazing story. I think for hunting a camping a hammer pole might be best. Northern Knives in Anchorage had the Benchmade tactical tomahawk the last time I was in there. They are great guys to deal with. If he in active duty possibly being deployed again RMJ tactical will get him set up as well. 

Zach


----------



## gorn (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for that info, I will pass it on to him. I don't know if he is aware of those places or not.


----------



## bullettproof (Jun 11, 2010)

GG&G Battle AXE

S7 Steel:twothumbs

http://www.gggaz.com/index.php?id=141


----------



## gorn (Jun 11, 2010)

bullettproof said:


> GG&G Battle AXE
> 
> S7 Steel:twothumbs
> 
> http://www.gggaz.com/index.php?id=141



That one is cool looking but i'm not sure how practical the design is. One of the considerations my son had was weight. His ruck would top 150 pounds and that thing being full tang steel looks heavier than the LaGana (Vietnam) hawks. The new American Tactical LaGana has a nylon handle which is nice, light and real hard to destroy. And it's half the price of the battle axe.

If I was to get one to actually use for defense/combat I'd get the tried and true Vietnam style.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 11, 2010)

RMJ Forge
Graham Knives - The Rawk
Emerson CQC-T
Nemesis Knives - Pirela Blade Design: L-MAX


----------



## sledhead (Jul 5, 2010)

tundratrader said:


> I can not find a CR anywhere. If anyone knows where to get one or has one they want to sell or trade. I would be interested.
> 
> That being said I just ordered a Shrike today. I am super pumped. I even got a deal for being rescue personnel.



Zach - Did you ever get your Shrike?


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 15, 2010)

George "Mercop" Matheis of Modern Combative Systems is a big fan of the RMJ Shrike. He slashed, punctured, and cut open a steel drum with one at this year's BLADE Show.


----------



## ScottyT1911 (Apr 19, 2011)

I came across these guys recently from Australia.

From a land down under comes Hardcore Hardware’s new Tomahawk. Crafted from teflon coated D2 tool steel, the handle is wrapped in 550 cord and comes with a nylon MOLLE compatible sheath. This is pretty new on the market and looks to be built to take extreme abuse!

Check out the youtube links:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNQZclhW4jA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqJiQh9qahg


----------

